# New 30 day vignette for dependant wife (vignette transfer)?



## mochi (Feb 17, 2015)

I successfully applied for my UK ancestry visa and traveled to the UK and received my BRP within the 30 day time limit. My wife who was successfully issued the "Dependants more than 6 months" visa has been unable to travel to the UK due to matters we must wrap up before moving however and she will not make it there before the 30 day limit.

For her case do we simply apply for a "Vignette Transfer"?



> Reason for Visit: Other
> Visa Type: Others
> Visa Sub Type: Vignette Transfer



If so, when we arrive to submit her biometrics again are we only required to provide a printout of her application and current passport as supporting documents? I cannot see any official list for this type of application.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. She needs to apply for another 30 day vignette.


----------



## mochi (Feb 17, 2015)

nyclon said:


> No. She needs to apply for another 30 day vignette.


Thank you for your reply nyclon. I found this which is what lead me to believe we needed to apply for a "vignette transfer" but I could not find any information regarding supporting documents that should be submitted with it. But now with your reply I am unsure what is the correct process as I could not find anything about simply applying for a new vignette.


----------



## mochi (Feb 17, 2015)

It seems the official UK gov site confirms this:


ECB17.3 Replacing a 30 day short validity (travel) vignette

But no mention of what supporting documents are required.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need any. Just your passport and a cover letter stating why you are requesting transfer.


----------



## mochi (Feb 17, 2015)

Joppa said:


> You don't need any. Just your passport and a cover letter stating why you are requesting transfer.


Thank you Joppa. Also, am I correct in assuming the below is correct:



> Reason for Visit: Other
> Visa Type: Others
> Visa Sub Type: Vignette Transfer


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. State in your covering letter the dates you'd like the new vignette to be valid for, but there is no guarantee they will follow it.


----------



## mochi (Feb 17, 2015)

Cheers. Thank you both very much for your advice and information.


----------

